# Countdown



## PhilinYuma (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't often start a new topic, so this must be Important!

2hrs 23minutes to go.

Edit: one hour, 57 minutes to go.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 7, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> I don't often start a new topic, so this must be Important!2hrs 23minutes to go.


To what? Hmmm..... is it your birthday?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 8, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> To what? Hmmm..... is it your birthday?


No, no! Much more fun than that!

Edit: 1 hour and 23 minutes to go.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 8, 2010)

1hour to go (my time!)


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 8, 2010)

I know what you're counting down to....  

And it's already that time in my time zone!

Off to do a very important thing~


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 8, 2010)

ZoeRipper said:


> I know what you're counting down to....  And it's already that time in my time zone!
> 
> Off to do a very important thing~


Well, thanx for not telling, Zoe. I'm sure that everyone else is waiting up, excited as can be!

5minutes to go!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 8, 2010)

lol...guess I'm right on time


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 8, 2010)

[SIZE=18pt]_*Happy Birthday, Rick! *_[/SIZE]


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 8, 2010)

c'mon, you're late!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 8, 2010)

oh, no...you're GOOD!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Rick! You'll probably get a Mantidforum calendar in the mail today!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 8, 2010)

It seems I'm sorta late on the thread. Happy birthday Rick!


----------



## Opivy (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm late too, but I take it he hasn't seen the thread yet =)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2010)

Huh? What? I almost forgot. Too bad today is first day of classes. Booooo. Thanks everyone!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 8, 2010)

haha, lets all sing...

Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday tooo yyyyyyyyyyyyyyooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## revmdn (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 8, 2010)

[SIZE=24pt]Rick! [/SIZE]  May you have a good one, and a better year to come.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy birthday Rick.  

Love the smiles Kat.


----------



## ismart (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Rick!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

[SIZE=14pt]Wow one more down, happy B-day Rick[/SIZE]


----------



## agent A (Jan 8, 2010)

happy birthday to the Rick monster!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

go Rick, go Rick, it's your birthday (literally), I'm going balistic here!!!

(insert following sounds:

chimpanzee

rocket launch coumtdown

explosion

croud clapping

man screaming

glass breaking X3

hawk screeching

baby crying noise

howling wolf

dog bark

lion roar

Maggie Simpson sucking pacifier)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RICK!!!!! YEAH!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gadunka888 (Jan 8, 2010)

zhu ni sheng ri kuai le!


----------

